# برنامج الـ petrel



## aldambi (19 يونيو 2010)

الله يخليكم..... كيف يمكنني الحصول على برنامج petrel؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد العروشي (20 يونيو 2010)

أتمنى التوضيح قليلا عن طلبك 
وربي يوفقك


----------



## aldambi (29 يونيو 2010)

نعم!!!!
هل توجد نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج (petrel) يمكن تحميلها من اي موقع؟؟ 
هذا هو استفساري!


----------



## direct.drill (1 يوليو 2010)

Try This 

it may be useful

PETREL


----------



## aldambi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ياعزيزي والله يخليك


----------



## direct.drill (27 مارس 2011)

الشكر لله ، اتمنى يكون نفعك


----------



## Haider.Alsubaih (13 مايو 2011)

Thank you for your efforts
Good Luck


----------



## Abdulatif Ahmed (19 يوليو 2011)

*اخواني الكرام 
سلام الله عليك 
ارجوا مساعدتكم اريد petrel 2010v
هل بامكانكم مساعدتي
احتاج الـــlicene فقط 
ارجوا ردكم
[email protected]*​


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## Egy Mine (29 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------

